# Male Tiger Relaxing 2



## anand (Oct 14, 2012)

Bandhavgarh Tiger Reserve, India. Bamera. May 2012. From atop an elephant. *Note the shutter speed to the focal length*. The elephant was not steady  No crop. 

7D
Tv	1/25
Av	5.6
ISO Speed	640
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400.0mm


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 14, 2012)

Great shot! 

Jim


----------



## Menace (Oct 14, 2012)

Really nice shot. Thanks for sharing


----------

